# Cyclone Coaster Long Beach ride 3/5/17



## Fltwd57 (Mar 5, 2017)

A few regulars out for our monthly beach ride..


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 5, 2017)

More pics..





In the wind with Spanky..







Here comes the rain... Time for lunch!


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> A few regulars out for our monthly beach ride..
> 
> 
> View attachment 431715



Looks like a Zep theme ride


----------

